# Winrar - divide file into smaller parts



## entity (Jul 4, 2004)

guyz i want to make winrar - exe file of a 60mbs video, ok i can simply make a rar file or exe file from winrar but what i want is to make an exe and at the same time divide that big 60mb into 5mbs to make more files of small size....

I am pretty sure i will get the solution from you guyz. :up: 

and sorry if topic is repeated coz i searched for it and found like 184 results which is impossible to sort out  

thankx


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

O.k., two steps and you can use the images I attached as a reference.

Right click on the video clip and choose "add to archive..." from the context menu. The box that pops up will be similar to the first image I attached. So, fill out the text fields as shown and press o.k.

Winrar will start to create 60/5 parts which will be 12 parts in total. 

Now you need to select all the individual parts, either drag the mouse or go edit>select all. Right click and again choose "add to archive...". This time follow the second image for reference. The main difference here is to ensure SFX archive is selected as that is your .exe file, as oppossed to just another rar archive.


----------



## entity (Jul 4, 2004)

thankyou Maritimesea... that really worked 

but what exactly i wanted was, when exe file is opened it automatically extracts all the rar parts present in the same folder.

While in the above case exe file extracts all rar parts and then when rar is opened it extracts the whole file....

Just want to make it one step instead of two!

is this possible!

Thankx


----------

